# Sit up and beg, step through frame with millions of gears?



## Sara_H (28 Jun 2013)

Have I ever mentioned I live at the top of a massive hill?

Anyway, under normal circumstances I ride a Specialized Myka Elite. Has a million gears, which I find I need to get up the hill, and hydraulic discs, which I find are fabulous going down the hill!

Just recently, following my near death experience, I've been riding a Whoosh Sant Ana electric bike - plan is to use it til I feel that I'm strong enough to ride the hills unassisted again.

Thing is, I've fallen in love with the step through fram and sit up and beg positioning. I'm thinking I really want that style of bike when I go back to unpowered cycling, but all those city type vintage style bikes are insufficient in the gearing department for my needs. 

I could probably manage without the disc brakes, bit would rather not.

Anyone seen anything that meets my needs?


----------



## vickster (28 Jun 2013)

Trek 7.x step through?


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2013)

You should be able to make the gearing on a three speed low enough to meet your needs.

Or if you are mechanically minded, build a lightweight sit up and beg out of an old steel racing frame by converting it to north road bars.


----------



## beatlejuice (28 Jun 2013)

I want something like this. Keep us posted on what you come up with.


----------



## GrasB (28 Jun 2013)

How much have you got to spend? For the gears I'd suggest you look at the NuVinci N360... it's only got one gear but it's variable ratio. When my OH's rear hub exploded on her town bike I built up a rear wheel based on one. Her verdict was a slow progression:
 ......  ... ... ... ...  ...


----------



## Sara_H (28 Jun 2013)

tyred said:


> You should be able to make the gearing on a three speed low enough to meet your needs.
> 
> Or if you are mechanically minded, build a lightweight sit up and beg out of an old steel racing frame by converting it to north road bars.


 
Well, I've got an old Raleigh Caprice that has a three speed sturmey archer on it, but it unfortunately means walking uphill. Someone (it may have been you Tyred) suggested a larger sprocket, but I didn't get round to it, to be honest, I don't think it would be enough, given that under normal circumstances, I' puffing up the hil in my mountain bikes granny ring.

It's a beautiful bike, really pretty and it's along the lines of what I want, but with more oomph for the hill. 

I know I'm a bit sad, but I'd love a vintage styled on, but with the mountain bike gears.


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Well, I've got an old Raleigh Caprice that has a three speed sturmey archer on it, but it unfortunately means walking uphill. Someone (it may have been you Tyred) suggested a larger sprocket, but I didn't get round to it, to be honest, I don't think it would be enough, given that under normal circumstances, I' puffing up the hil in my mountain bikes granny ring.
> 
> It's a beautiful bike, really pretty and it's along the lines of what I want, but with more oomph for the hill.
> 
> I know I'm a bit sad, but I'd love a vintage styled on, but with the mountain bike gears.


 
I'd be inclined to give it a go if you really like your Cparice. 23 and 24 tooth sprockets are available if you look and will give a low gear of 37 - 38" on a 26" wheel with a 46t chainring. That's quite low gearing and the sprocket and new chain should cost you less than a tenner so I would consider it worth a try.

Or build your own using an old racing/touring frame built in "roadster" trim with something like 28/44 tooth double chainring, 14-24 6 speed block, north road bars, rubber block pedals, a rack and a hockey stick chain guard.


----------



## mr messy (28 Jun 2013)

something like this maybe.....

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/elops-3-plum-id_8245104.html

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_925249_langId_-1_categoryId_165534


----------



## Sara_H (28 Jun 2013)

mr messy said:


> something like this maybe.....
> 
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/elops-3-plum-id_8245104.html
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_925249_langId_-1_categoryId_165534


 
Those are both lovely looking bikes, but I think I'd have the same problem with the gears.


----------



## vickster (28 Jun 2013)

Any good?

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/t10-2011-womens-hybrid-bike-ec001535


----------



## Chris Norton (28 Jun 2013)

Find your local LBS, go in, tell them what you want. If they want your business it will happen. My wife's exactly the same. SO........

Trek FX 7.2 with step through frame http://www.trekbikes.com/uk/en/bikes/town/recreation/fx/7_2_fx_wsd/#
And now what the LBS did for it.

Adjustable stem as vertical as it can go, nice set of chrome handlebars like http://bricklanebikes.co.uk/posts/380

Quite a lot of new cabling etc but my wife loves it. Only problem has been the saddle, sorted now though.

Your LBS should be happy to do something like that. If not, find another.


----------



## buggi (28 Jun 2013)

i really love the sit up and beg bikes too. i want a pashley but my friend put this on my facebook today. not sure how good the gearing is but the price is nice

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290903609130?item=290903609130


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Jun 2013)

buggi said:


> i really love the sit up and beg bikes too. i want a pashley but my friend put this on my facebook today. not sure how good the gearing is but the price is nice
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290903609130?item=290903609130


Buggy, you're better off with the Pashley, full enclosed chainguard, no cleaning chains every day in winter.


----------



## buggi (28 Jun 2013)

i need a pashley anyway pat, the viking ain't big enough for my looooong legs lol


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Jun 2013)

buggi said:


> i need a pashley anyway pat, the viking ain't big enough for my looooong legs lol


Ohhhh, you got looong legs?
Hate you!!


----------



## Sara_H (28 Jun 2013)

buggi said:


> i really love the sit up and beg bikes too. i want a pashley but my friend put this on my facebook today. not sure how good the gearing is but the price is nice
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290903609130?item=290903609130


 
Have you seen the Bobbins bikes? They're very pretty. Not enough gears for me though!


----------



## London Female (28 Jun 2013)

buggi said:


> i really love the sit up and beg bikes too. i want a pashley but my friend put this on my facebook today. not sure how good the gearing is but the price is nice
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290903609130?item=290903609130


 

I have a Pashley Britannia, it is very beautiful and turns a few heads however, I only ever use it to do the 2 mile trip into town which is flat all the way. I wouldn't want to go too far on it and certainly wouldn't want to tackle any hills.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Jun 2013)

Mrs SBIB has this. http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/revolution-heritage-13 7 speed derailleur with a good granny gear for the nasty bits, looks Pashleyesque but without the weight or money.

We live half way up a hill on the edge of the Pennines & I can happily tootle out and up or down into work or 10 miles into Manchester and back all uphill on it with my knackered knees in comfort and ease. It's a lovely bike, I'm seriously tempted by one myself.


Edit: one the technical bods may know better than me - you could maybe buy a city geared bike and retrofit a Sram dualdrive rear hub, costly, but gives you a 3sp rear hub & 8/9 derailleur combo for a regular triple range on a single chainring.

BTW daughter has the Elops 5, it is the bike that has persuaded her out of 13 years of adamant non bikeyness, again a cracking bike for the money but the 3 speed hub is rather limiting for more than rolling countryside


----------



## buggi (28 Jun 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Ohhhh, you got looong legs?
> Hate you!!


 yea pretty much... but if its any consolation, its a bugger getting trousers long enough


----------



## Sara_H (29 Jun 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Mrs SBIB has this. http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/revolution-heritage-13 7 speed derailleur with a good granny gear for the nasty bits, looks Pashleyesque but without the weight or money.
> 
> We live half way up a hill on the edge of the Pennines & I can happily tootle out and up or down into work or 10 miles into Manchester and back all uphill on it with my knackered knees in comfort and ease. It's a lovely bike, I'm seriously tempted by one myself.
> 
> ...


 
Hmm I like that. Though it's quite similar to the Dawes I sold a few months ago! And again, only 7 speed, which I'm not sure is up to the job.


----------



## MacB (29 Jun 2013)

I'm getting the impression that you're not looking for millions of gears just plenty of low gears and enough high gears to suffice. If money were no object then I would say that you're an ideal candidate for a Rohloff and possibly in a small wheeled folder. All the stepthrough/standover in the world, easier to accelerate and a ton of low gears. For example a Rohloff in a 16" wheel with a 53t chainring and 15t sprocket would give you 14 gears running from 16.3" to 85.5", your first 7 gears would be 35" and below.

You can do similar with other hub gears but you'd tend to lose out at the top end too much if you wanted really low gears. If a folder isn't your thing the Rohloff idea would still hold true plus you can change gears when you're not moving.


----------



## Sara_H (29 Jun 2013)

MacB said:


> I'm getting the impression that you're not looking for millions of gears just plenty of low gears and enough high gears to suffice. If money were no object then I would say that you're an ideal candidate for a Rohloff and possibly in a small wheeled folder. All the stepthrough/standover in the world, easier to accelerate and a ton of low gears. For example a Rohloff in a 16" wheel with a 53t chainring and 15t sprocket would give you 14 gears running from 16.3" to 85.5", your first 7 gears would be 35" and below.
> 
> You can do similar with other hub gears but you'd tend to lose out at the top end too much if you wanted really low gears. If a folder isn't your thing the Rohloff idea would still hold true plus you can change gears when you're not moving.


 
You may be right, I must be honest and admit I don't understand the "science bit" where the gears are concerned. All I know is, when I come home on my mountain bike I need to use the lowest gear to get me up the hill. On my 3 speed raleigh caprice and my 7 speed hoptown 5, I have to get off and walk - I don't stand a chance of getting it up the hill.
I have to be realistic, if I'm going to replace the mountain bike I want similar gearing. TBH the mountain bike is ideal for the hills, BUT I find the step though frame of my electric bike much better (I do ride in skirts/dresses frequently), and I prefer the sit up and beg position. I've also not found a basket that fits well onto the mountain bike, and I do use the basket on the electric bike - alot.


----------



## GrasB (29 Jun 2013)

Problem with Rohloff is the price tag. £1100 give or take for your rear wheel.


----------



## MacB (29 Jun 2013)

GrasB said:


> Problem with Rohloff is the price tag. £1100 give or take for your rear wheel.


 
Yep it's steep, though I'd say about £1k right now possibly as low as £900 if you don't want disc brakes. But if you're talking hub gears to meet the OPs requirements then the rear wheel is going to be £300+ so the Rohloff upcharge drops to £600 or less.

My folder has an Alfine 8 speed so a lot cheaper but the low gear is 27 inches and the high about 83 inches. If she's needing the bottom gear on a MTB triple, say 22x34 then that's around the 17" mark. I'm not sure if any hub gear apart from the rohloff is ok to go this low.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (29 Jun 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Mrs SBIB has this. http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/revolution-heritage-13 7 speed derailleur with a good granny gear for the nasty bits, looks Pashleyesque but without the weight or money.
> 
> We live half way up a hill on the edge of the Pennines & I can happily tootle out and up or down into work or 10 miles into Manchester and back all uphill on it with my knackered knees in comfort and ease. It's a lovely bike, I'm seriously tempted by one myself.
> 
> ...


 

16.3kg.._*.16.3kg*_


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jun 2013)

Our lass has a Dawes Mojave. It has 21 gears and she gets up short 10% climbs on it.

http://www.dawescycles.com/p-192-mojave-ladies.aspx


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (29 Jun 2013)

Sara_H said:


> You may be right, I must be honest and admit I don't understand the "science bit" where the gears are concerned. All I know is, when I come home on my mountain bike I need to use the lowest gear to get me up the hill. On my 3 speed raleigh caprice and my 7 speed hoptown 5, I have to get off and walk - I don't stand a chance of getting it up the hill.
> *I have to be realistic, if I'm going to replace the mountain bike I want similar gearing.* TBH the mountain bike is ideal for the hills, BUT I find the step though frame of my electric bike much better (I do ride in skirts/dresses frequently), and I prefer the sit up and beg position. I've also not found a basket that fits well onto the mountain bike, and I do use the basket on the electric bike - alot.


 
To avoid disappointment and not paying over the odds unnecessarily, perhaps the first thing the OP should do is to count the number of cogs on the smallest front chainring and the largest rear sprocket, and work out how to achieve the low gearing required.

For example if the mtb has 22T/28T small front/large back on 26" wheels, then that is 20", and can be nearly achieved (i.e. down to 22") by a 28T chainring (very common as the smallest front ring on a hybrid triple) and a 34T rear sprocket (readily available for 7 speed rear, which are again very common on hybrids, whether it has a freewheel or cassette). For example for such a hybrid, as vickster suggested above, Trek offers some good options, e.g. the Trek T30 WSD is ime a good, well made machine, and any half decent bike shop selling one should be happy to replace the rear cluster (and may be chain) to include a 34T for very little if any money.

If on the other hand the largest rear sprocket on the OP's mtb is 32T or larger, then the minimal modification would be somewhat more involved.


----------



## GrasB (29 Jun 2013)

MacB said:


> Yep it's steep, though I'd say about £1k right now possibly as low as £900 if you don't want disc brakes. But if you're talking hub gears to meet the OPs requirements then the rear wheel is going to be £300+ so the Rohloff upcharge drops to £600 or less.


Whatever do do you're going to pay your £1k for the rear wheel. Be it an up-spec or custom build from frame. You're just starting from different price points.



> My folder has an Alfine 8 speed so a lot cheaper but the low gear is 27 inches and the high about 83 inches. If she's needing the bottom gear on a MTB triple, say 22x34 then that's around the 17" mark. I'm not sure if any hub gear apart from the rohloff is ok to go this low.


That's the advantage of the Rohloff. That said, Fallbrook said that 20/32 shouldn't be a problem for someone with Hoy-esque torque production on the N360. That takes the N360 down to 0.8:1, still not as good as the ~0.7:1 bottom gear for the 500/14.


----------



## Sara_H (29 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Our lass has a Dawes Mojave. It has 21 gears and she gets up short 10% climbs on it.
> 
> http://www.dawescycles.com/p-192-mojave-ladies.aspx


 
I like that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jun 2013)

Sara_H said:


> I like that.


 
If you are near Leicester you are welcome to come have a ride on it


----------



## Sara_H (29 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you are near Leicester you are welcome to come have a ride on it


 
Thats a good offer! What size is it? I'm only 5'4". I had a 17" Sonoran before, which I only just fitted on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jun 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Thats a good offer! What size is it? I'm only 5'4". I had a 17" Sonoran before, which I only just fitted on.


 
I can't see any sizing on it, our lass is 5' 8", the seat could go roughly 3" lower, so the sizing is probably to big for you. You are still welcome to ride it still, at least you will get to see if the gearing and sitting position are okay.

Per the link there are two sizes 17" and 19"


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jun 2013)

Just measured it, it is 19"


----------



## Sara_H (29 Jun 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just measured it, it is 19"


 
Probably too big for me then, but I just found out a LBS stock Dawes, so I may pop out to have a look tomorrow.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jun 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Probably too big for me then, but I just found out a LBS stock Dawes, so I may pop out to have a look tomorrow.


----------



## MacB (29 Jun 2013)

GrasB said:


> Whatever do do you're going to pay your £1k for the rear wheel. Be it an up-spec or custom build from frame. You're just starting from different price points.
> That's the advantage of the Rohloff. That said, Fallbrook said that 20/32 shouldn't be a problem for someone with Hoy-esque torque production on the N360. That takes the N360 down to 0.8:1, still not as good as the ~0.7:1 bottom gear for the 500/14.


 
True I was just sharing my own self justification process, as in I was going to buy XYZ therefore buying the Rohloff replaces that so it only cost me......yeah, I know, self delusional bullshit, but it works for me.

The Nuvinci is one I haven't had a go on yet but the concept does appeal just seems to depend on who you listen to as to whether the losses on a CVT transmission are too much to bear. Personally I'd be doubtful as I've also been reliably informed that Rohloff, Alfine, SRAM and even Sturmey Archer can all be akin to pedalling through treacle...as can using M+ tyres, mudguards, a rack or panniers.

It's the range that they all suffer from, getting low can be done and if you're not really heavy or a masher probably won't give any hub problems. But getting low means losing at the top end and possibly too much especially on a multi use bike. As an all round masher we've found the Alfine 8 speed pretty hard to beat. Two of my sons have abused them mercilessly and they have held up really well. The other hub gears don't seem to offer enough more to be worth the additional expense bar the Rohloff...but then the additional expense on that is enough to make the Alfine 8 look even more attractive. Though the Pinion 18 could be a game changer, at least for offroad.


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Jun 2013)

My sister got the ladies giant escape 3. Super smooth and pretty nippy. No discs but only 300 quid.

Bottom gear iz 32 teeth on the back and 28 up front. To be honest its the gearing that matters and you could change that yourself for less than the cost of a bike!


----------



## aoj (30 Jun 2013)

Sara_H said:


> You may be right, I must be honest and admit I don't understand the "science bit" where the gears are concerned. All I know is, when I come home on my mountain bike I need to use the lowest gear to get me up the hill. On my 3 speed raleigh caprice and my 7 speed hoptown 5, I have to get off and walk - I don't stand a chance of getting it up the hill.
> I have to be realistic, if I'm going to replace the mountain bike I want similar gearing. TBH the mountain bike is ideal for the hills, BUT I find the step though frame of my electric bike much better (I do ride in skirts/dresses frequently), and I prefer the sit up and beg position. I've also not found a basket that fits well onto the mountain bike, and I do use the basket on the electric bike - alot.


 


I've been looking for a similar solution for my wife, the step through and disc is difficult to find as the frame is weaker for the disc application.
This is close for the low gears and reasonably step through
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/jamis/trail-x2-femme-2013-womens-mountain-bike-ec041482

If you don't actually need an MTB then the Specialized Ariel Sport Disc Step Through, for £500 seems to be the best option.
http://www.specialized.co.uk/gb/gb/bikes/multi-use/ariel/arielsportdiscstepthrough
You would need to have the gears changed to 44/32/22 front and 11-34 rear for the low gearing and the bars to North Road for that upright experience.


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Jun 2013)

"the step through and disc is difficult to find as the frame is weaker for the disc application."

lol, these bikes arent made of candyfloss. the reason its harder to find is that generally women arent conned so easily as men therefore there is less profitability sticking an unnecessarily strong brake on a ladies bike because you cant market it so easily.


----------



## Sara_H (30 Jun 2013)

aoj said:


> I've been looking for a similar solution for my wife, the step through and disc is difficult to find as the frame is weaker for the disc application.
> This is close for the low gears and reasonably step through
> http://www.evanscycles.com/products/jamis/trail-x2-femme-2013-womens-mountain-bike-ec041482
> 
> ...


 
I've looked at the Ariel previously, though it has a slightly drop bar (not quite a step through) it still has a slightly lean forward geometry.
I have real problems with balance (nerve damage left over from a herniated disc years ago) and find I'm much more stable when signalling and looking ove my shoulder on the electric bike which is really upright. And I just feel more comfortable.
I really like the Dawes bike. I think I'll go and sit on one this morning (if they have one in stock at the LBS). OH isn't that enamoured by the idea, he hates side pull brakes with a vengence, so looks like I'll be learning to adjust them myself!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Jun 2013)

jazloc said:


> 16.3kg.._*.16.3kg*_




but not noticeable particularly when rolling along.


----------



## aoj (30 Jun 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> "the step through and disc is difficult to find as the frame is weaker for the disc application."
> 
> lol, these bikes arent made of candyfloss. the reason its harder to find is that generally women arent conned so easily as men therefore there is less profitability sticking an unnecessarily strong brake on a ladies bike because you cant market it so easily.


 

I agree, lots of features are marketed as necessary when not. Though I like hydraulic discs better especially in the wet and they don't wear rims or mind a slightly distorted wheel.
However why are step through disc bikes difficult to find?
Try riding downhill mountain biking with a true step through disc frame and see how long it lasts!


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Jun 2013)

It will always be a compromise when you start to have your own thoughts about the bike you want

The only difference between a 7 and 21 gear bike is the addition of a front changer, and this can be retrofitted if the small "cross bar" is not in the way.


----------



## Sara_H (30 Jun 2013)

aoj said:


> I agree, lots of features are marketed as necessary when not. Though I like hydraulic discs better especially in the wet and they don't wear rims or mind a slightly distorted wheel.
> However why are step through disc bikes difficult to find?
> Try riding downhill mountain biking with a true step through disc frame and see how long it lasts!


 
I really prefer the hydraulic discs too. One of the hills in my way to work is very steep, and I can ride down it much more confidently on the mountain bike, especially when its wet.

On the other hand, the more I think about it, the more I like the idea of going back to basics. I keep threatening to do a bike maintenance course, but the course near to where I live doesn't cover hydraulic discs, shock absorbers etc. Having a simpler bike would mean I could do more myself.


----------



## Sara_H (30 Jun 2013)

Bah! The LBS doesn't have one in stock.


----------



## aoj (30 Jun 2013)

Sara_H said:


> I really prefer the hydraulic discs too. One of the hills in my way to work is very steep, and I can ride down it much more confidently on the mountain bike, especially when its wet.
> 
> On the other hand, the more I think about it, the more I like the idea of going back to basics. I keep threatening to do a bike maintenance course, but the course near to where I live doesn't cover hydraulic discs, shock absorbers etc. Having a simpler bike would mean I could do more myself.


 

I too have a hardtail mountain bike, they are versatile, they can ride off road, they can tour, this is where the low gearing helps for me and my OH too. I even did a century ride on mine. They would not make good road racers though!
Do you ride the mountain bike offroad? If not maybe the Dutch type bike is what you are looking for.
I also like the "Dutch" type bike after a visit to the Netherlands last year.
I now have a a Pashley Paramount with North Road bars and the ding dong bell, very popular with the pedestrians and always gets a smile!





I do regular 30 + miles rides ok, but if I want to do big hills it is not really ideal as the 5 speed hub gearing is too high for me and the drum brakes although good in the wet are not as good as a disc for coming down big hills.
They do a version called the Penny for women. http://www.pashley.co.uk/products/penny.html
For a true Step through/Dutch type bike with MTB low gears for a hub drive you are probably looking at a Rohloff or have the gearing changed to MTB gearing for derailleurs.
To have the disc brakes also?
In the Netherlands you don't need any more than the Sturmey 3 speed hub, 1st and 2nd are for the windy days or "Dutch hills". Consequently they do not have the need for disc brakes, I didn't see any bikes with them while there. Someone like KTM must do them for the European trekking bike market where hills are expected.


----------



## Sara_H (30 Jun 2013)

aoj said:


> I too have a hardtail mountain bike, they are versatile, they can ride off road, they can tour, this is where the low gearing helps for me and my OH too. I even did a century ride on mine. They would not make good road racers though!
> Do you ride the mountain bike offroad? If not maybe the Dutch type bike is what you are looking for.
> I also like the "Dutch" type bike after a visit to the Netherlands last year.
> I now have a a Pashley Paramount with North Road bars and the ding dong bell, very popular with the pedestrians and always gets a smile!
> ...


 
No, I don't go off road at all. We origionally bought it with a plan to take up moutain bikeing, but I soon discovered I was a wuss and prefer to stick to trails. I ended up putting slicks and a rack on it. I have used it for touring, but I think for my purposes its a bit overkill and the geometry isn't right.
I think I'd be more comfortable with something more upright.
I really like the Dawes Mojave mentioned above, but none of the bike shops local to me stock it, and I'm a bit reluctant to purchase on line without trying it first.


----------



## aoj (30 Jun 2013)

Sara_H said:


> No, I don't go off road at all. We origionally bought it with a plan to take up moutain bikeing, but I soon discovered I was a wuss and prefer to stick to trails. I ended up putting slicks and a rack on it. I have used it for touring, but I think for my purposes its a bit overkill and the geometry isn't right.
> I think I'd be more comfortable with something more upright.
> I really like the Dawes Mojave mentioned above, but none of the bike shops local to me stock it, and I'm a bit reluctant to purchase on line without trying it first.


 

Dawes do other similar bikes, they have test ride button on the webpage http://www.dawescycles.com/c-164-citytrekking.aspx .

You may find in a dealer somewhere with one of the other similar bikes. Good luck with your search.


----------



## GrasB (30 Jun 2013)

Sara_H said:


> I really prefer the hydraulic discs too. One of the hills in my way to work is very steep, and I can ride down it much more confidently on the mountain bike, especially when its wet.
> 
> On the other hand, the more I think about it, the more I like the idea of going back to basics. I keep threatening to do a bike maintenance course, but the course near to where I live doesn't cover hydraulic discs, shock absorbers etc. Having a simpler bike would mean I could do more myself.


Back to basics?... Try this setup for size (Ignore the frame for a second & look at everything else):


SA 90mm Front drum brake & 3w dynohub (powering B+M lights with stand lights for good day & night lighting without need to worry about batteries).
SA 70mm rear drum & 8sp rear hub
With the 39t front chainring gives the rider a 9.2-29.9mph at 100rpm (31"-100" gear range). Go for a 28t chainring on & you have 6.6-21.5mph at 100rpm which should be fine for a typical utility cyclist.

That 90mm front drum isn't the most powerful in all out stopping terms but can keep the speeds down on steep prolonged descents. The straight chain line without any fuss & a single tensioner works well too.


----------

